# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Formation Sybase IQ

## tibal

Bonsoir,

Je suis  la recherche d'une formation sur IQ par un organisme srieux qui ne fasse pas que lire la doc mais fasse partager une vrai exprience ainsi que de vrait TP.

Merci pour vos retours.

----------


## Fabien Celaia

Je n'ai tendance  jurer que par les cours "diteur"...

Donc : http://www.sybase.fr/files/Data_Shee...ng20090101.pdf

Gnralement, des cours tels que ceux.ci sont donns par le Sybase Professional Service, ce qui garantit quasiment d'avoir un prof qui sait de quoi il parle.

Ceci tant dit, IQ est aisment assimilable, et il n'est mme pas ncessaire de plonger dans le multidimensionnel pour s'en sortir. 

Les 2 difficults sur IQ :
- les scripts de chargement des donnes dans IQ
- le choix des bons indexes, ce qui ne pose pas trop de problme lorsque l'on connait ses besoins

----------


## tibal

Merci Fadace

----------

